# 50 lb limit of Trout



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Had a one man Charter today...The picture says it all.


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Folks all I can say is that David Hester is the man! Far and away the best Trout fisherman I've ever seen. I fished with him today and we caught the best class of Speckled Trout I've ever seen. I caught 2 citations with him that I had certified and many others that were very close. Caught so many trout that I lost count. Best inshore charter I've ever been on! Thanks David for the unforgettable trip! I will definitely be fishing with you again!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Are you actually gonna eat all that fish? I bet most of it makes it way into a freezer, never to be eaten. Nice fish but dont see the need to kill that many big ones.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

*BRANDON* said:


> Are you actually gonna eat all that fish? I bet most of it makes it way into a freezer, never to be eaten. Nice fish but dont see the need to kill that many big ones.


I HAVE TO AGREE, THE LIMIT NEEDS TO BE LOWERED. NICE FISH ,BUT I JUST DONT SEE THE POINT IN KEEPING THAT MANY. I BRING HOME 3 AND ITS PLENTY FOR THE WIFE AND MYSELF.


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree that the limit needs to be lowered as well!!!!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

December first the new limit starts. 5 fish per person with one over 24'' per person per day. David is a very skilled charter Captain and is only doing what his charter ask. I am a charter Captain and normally tell my client when (trout fishing)they book me were not filling the freezer up but you can take some home for dinner, some people don't like it but I've never had one not book a trip because of it. Good fishing to all. Catch em up Capt. Blake


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

So do I. When it is I will follow the rules...Same as I do now.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job David. Thanks for the report.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here we go again I think I made that point earlier... Nice fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"The picture says it all."

Indeed it does. That's awesome.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

The law is the law, they followed it, nice job fellas.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great job...


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

*BRANDON* said:


> Are you actually gonna eat all that fish? I bet most of it makes it way into a freezer, never to be eaten. Nice fish but dont see the need to kill that many big ones.





RAYTOGS said:


> I HAVE TO AGREE, THE LIMIT NEEDS TO BE LOWERED. NICE FISH ,BUT I JUST DONT SEE THE POINT IN KEEPING THAT MANY. I BRING HOME 3 AND ITS PLENTY FOR THE WIFE AND MYSELF.


some people like to share their catch with friends. 

just sayin...

great fish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No rules or regs broken. Pretty work, captain.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Awesome job


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

*BRANDON* said:


> Are you actually gonna eat all that fish? I bet most of it makes it way into a freezer, never to be eaten. Nice fish but dont see the need to kill that many big ones.


All the trout were actually given to family members who are having a hard time right now.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> No rules or regs broken.


x2 Like it or not he's following the regs.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

Why keep 25 seabass, 10 bluefish or coolers full of spot or croakers? I see plenty of reports of guys doing just that and no one ask them why they kept that many! So whats the difference? No law is being broken! Those guys did a great job and David is an excellent captain. Keep doin what you doin capt! Best capt around!!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very Nice! Would love to get into a catch like that.
Also, see no need for justification here - all caught legally and did not exceed daily creel.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice job and not that all of them arent hawgs, but two of those suckers are monsters! How big did the biggest go?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Good on ya RAT*

Pretty Catch and Pretty Work, end of story... 

It is quite the Elitest Attitude to tell a man who had broke no laws what he should have done. Just because you Pratcice Catch and Release, that does not make you better then anyone else.. If fact in my mind, it makes you worse, I fish for Food and nothing is wasted, catch an release Kills and Wastes Fish.. So you are are getting your Jollies doin the CnR thing, and fish Die for nothing.. Just My 2 c's..

JAM


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice catch and congrats on your paper


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

JAM. Nail on the head--key word "ELITEST"


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Howsabout the term conservationist ?? Doesn't really fit here because 1) The fish were used for food in a very special way by giving to someone that's in need and 2) everything was done within the legal limits. For that matter there could of been 20 fish on the transom if Dave wanted to keep his but obviously he didn't.

What needs to change here is what N.C. already has done and that's changing the regs. Hopefully Va. will keep the upcoming Dec. 1 changes for the entire year. 5 fish a day with one trophy is enough to feed just about any family and keep a breeding stock at the same time.

Again not bashing just voicing an opinion and for those that are out there CATCH 'M UP !!!!!


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Have to agree in some ways with all the posts...

Great catch....awesome beautiful fish.. no one broke any laws...but I do believe the limit needs to be reduced..especially when the fish are so concentrated. Anyone drove over the high rise lately and seen the 20 or more trailers parked at chesapeake yachts! 

Just would hate to see the fishery damaged. They set limits for a reason...maybe they feel its not needed...so until then I guess fish away and catch all that you can. 

Its been a awesome season so far...even kept a couple for my self earlier in the season


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish it was catch and release only with no netting.....The netting is the real problem...Virginia should ban netting inshore. I can't take it serious when someone has a problem keeping a limit of fish that the state allows to be netted..If they stop the netting I will never keep another Trout. I use to tournament Bass fish and if someone tried netting them the fisherman would raise a stink for sure..I wish people could see the real problem.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

surf rat said:


> I wish it was catch and release only with no netting.....The netting is the real problem...Virginia should ban netting inshore. I can't take it serious when someone has a problem keeping a limit of fish that the state allows to be netted..If they stop the netting I will never keep another Trout. I use to tournament Bass fish and if someone tried netting them the fisherman would raise a stink for sure..I wish people could see the real problem.


I absolutely agree with this surf rat.....that is a very valid point!


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

flukeassassn said:


> Why keep 25 seabass, 10 bluefish or coolers full of spot or croakers? I see plenty of reports of guys doing just that and no one ask them why they kept that many! So whats the difference? No law is being broken! Those guys did a great job and David is an excellent captain. Keep doin what you doin capt! Best capt around!!


I think most folks are concerned of a collapse of specks...like what happened with gray trout. Now I know there are/were differences on how both species are caught. It's such an awesome fishery at the moment. I'm REALLY surprised on how well they are sustaining themselves. I guess being fast growers helps. 

Seabass would be a concern. Me thinks it's hard to put a dent on croakers, spot or blues. No one should ever be bashed for abiding by the rules.

I DO have a problem with guys that hate eating trout or any other fish. You know, the dudes that like to come into a tackle shop or at the ramp or any other gathering thumping their chests....look at us, we all got limits. Then proceed trying to give their fish away...or sell. REALLY??!! Pictures would suffice to prove ones worth/stature in the fishing community.

OK, I'm done rambling. Gonna go striper fishing, keep my limit....gee that's hard. Freeze one, and put the other one on tomorrows turkey table.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

What happened to the Grey trout is that the Menhaden boats caught all the Striper food and the Stripers ate all the Grey Trout. I don't think a few guys keeping their limit is going to hurt the fish population.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Well.I'm C&R when it comes to Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass---but for Smallies, that's the law here in PA on my section of the Susquehanna, and also on the Juniata..besides, they're pretty foul tasting anyway. In freshwater, I would only keep walleye, trout, most panfish. Ocean fish, I've only tasted a few species, but like you JAM, I would only keep what I can eat.. 

But..what do you do with skates, rays, or sharks if you catch them? Bait?


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

surf rat said:


> What happened to the Grey trout is that the Menhaden boats caught all the Striper food and the Stripers ate all the Grey Trout. I don't think a few guys keeping their limit is going to hurt the fish population.


The head boats working them over from the 12MP to the hi-rise day after day and keeping way over the daily limits didn't help either. And we had the striper live baiters with packed livewells using them over the tubes in the spring/fall. Plus the commercial hook/liners using them during the summer. I watched it all. It all adds up......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Spiker said:


> The head boats working them over from the 12MP to the hi-rise day after day and keeping way over the daily limits didn't help either. And we had the striper live baiters with packed livewells using them over the tubes in the spring/fall. Plus the commercial hook/liners using them during the summer. I watched it all. It all adds up......


Remember there are posision limits on Grey Trout


----------



## Christian_HLV (Sep 15, 2011)

ChuckFinley said:


> But..what do you do with skates, rays, or sharks if you catch them? Bait?



Personally I eat the skate, I a random person i was talking to on the JRBP told me they were edible. So when I caught one on Buckroe I brought it, and the one the guy next to me caught, home. I looked it up on youtube as to how to clean them and even prepare them. I will say there is a lot of waste, you only eat the wings. Next time I'm gonna fry them tho, I think it'll be better that way. Since then I've also heard that their bellies make for great flounder bait, so maybe I'll keep some of that for the summer.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I certainly wasnt bashing the man for having a good day on the water. I just know that my wife and I cant et that much at one time and I just cant seem to understand what i'd do with that much fish. good for you for giving them to someone who can enjoy them that is having a hard time.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

You know what


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

First off, nice job on the fish. I don't agree with keping that many just because thay are all resident fish, but no rules broken so I'm not jumping on the bashwagon. However, I wouldn't eat a thing from those waters. I know eating one or two here or there isn't going to kill you but that water is a nasty, pcb filled, festering, sespool of chemicals I don't want in my body. I have enough bad stuff in my diet I can forego asking for health problems. I take fish to friends and family too but whenever they know I'm fishing in that area they don't want them either. I'm not saying..... Just saying. Any fish from that water = :--| It doesn't take a rocket scientist to look around that area and go "hmmmm, I bet food from here is tasty and delsicious"


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Those are not resident fish.They are straight out of the bay. No one is going to force you to keep any or eat any if you don't want to.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Those are not resident fish.They are straight out of the bay. No one is going to force you to keep any or eat any if you don't want to.


So I guess fish from the Chesapeake Bay aren't resident fish...... Man, that's one long migration route they take. Im not trying to take anything away from you and your anglers banner day. That's great. I just prefer not to eat 50 lbs of that.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

To the ones of us that regularly fish the area the resident fish are the ones that stay in the river all year. No one really knows for sure where they are from. I have friends that run the tagging program and they don't even know...One thing I do know is that I'm going to go and try to do it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

so many haters but no one ses anithing about the food you purches at the stor and al the kimicals that they put in them.live and let livenice fish by the whey:fishing:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

sigh...
Why do all of these posts have to devolve into finger pointing and chest pounding?
You Got an Opinion, someone else has theirs...
Nobody broke any rules,
A Great Charter Captain (by everything I have seen on these boards!) did a great job and put his client on some seriously Great Fish!
That client put some good eating in the freezers of his friends and family.
And had the time of his life doing it.
I'm betting that none of the serious guys here have a hard time with whatever is being done to help the fishery. 
But to continue to bash a Good Captain and his Clients for keeping fish they are entitled to, and are certainly not going to waste, seems pretty petty to me.
If I had the time I would book a charter with Mr. Hester in a heartbeat!!!
And I wouldn't keep one Trout more than myself or my family could use, but I would certainly keep every one they could!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice job! Nothing wrong with keeping your legal limit of nice eating fish. No need to respond or justify your actions at all. If someone does not like it then then can kiss your arse.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

flukeassassn said:


> Why keep 25 seabass, 10 bluefish or coolers full of spot or croakers? I see plenty of reports of guys doing just that and no one ask them why they kept that many! So whats the difference? No law is being broken! Those guys did a great job and David is an excellent captain. Keep doin what you doin capt! Best capt around!!


That's because the fore mentioned fish are here every season and the trout are cyclic(spelling). I think that regardless of limits set, I think people fear over fishing of the species(trout). It's a natural fear. I also think that people on this site think some of thos e fish go to waste, like when they go in the freezer the meat is ruined. The bottom line is that no law was broken and we must move on. I think that from a conservation stand point, these capts and other anglers should stress that people should only take what they need and return the rest unharmed so we may enjoy them another season.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*trout*



surf rat said:


> What happened to the Grey trout is that the Menhaden boats caught all the Striper food and the Stripers ate all the Grey Trout. I don't think a few guys keeping their limit is going to hurt the fish population.


 So true. I miss the greys.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*trout*



Spiker said:


> The head boats working them over from the 12MP to the hi-rise day after day and keeping way over the daily limits didn't help either. And we had the striper live baiters with packed livewells using them over the tubes in the spring/fall. Plus the commercial hook/liners using them during the summer. I watched it all. It all adds up......


 Bunker boats kill the Greys in the bay. The bottom scrapers/ crabbers did too.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You all know why you are loosing access to the Beach.. Its because of BS like this in this post. Keep pointing the finger at coms, guess what they would rather die then support you, the rec. Why do you think they did not step up to the Plate on Beach Closures? Because of the Holy-er then Now attitude recs have... Keep Knockin them, soon you will have no place to fish.......Dog sharks and Comerants, eat more baby trout then anyone could ever catch by any means... Heres something to ponder... There are 80 percent less Coms today then 30 years ago.... People have been fishing with nets since Jesus... How come in the last 40 years, all the sudden there is a problem....OOOOOOOOO DMF's have only been around 40 years, Mis-Management..... YOU CAN NOT MANAGE NATURE.... 

JAM 

JAM


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

JAM said:


> YOU CAN NOT MANAGE NATURE....
> 
> JAM
> 
> JAM


How do you explain the reberth of the Rockfish population after just a short moratorium ???

How do you explain the waters around Europe somehow becoming filled with fish again after WW2 when you couldn't find a fish before the war and no one dared to run fish boats during that time ???

How do you explain the overabundance of crabs, especially females near the mouth of the Chesapeake after just a couple of years of no winter dredging ???

Not saying that all regulations are good but neither is the absence of them. Science helped man figure out how to find everything in the water so we could over exploit the creatures of the deep and maybe they can figure out how to keep us from wiping them all out to where there are nothing but Dogfish and hungry Cormorants left.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

justfishin said:


> Nice job David. Thanks for the report.


Ditto


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

jay b said:


> How do you explain the reberth of the Rockfish population after just a short moratorium ???
> 
> How do you explain the waters around Europe somehow becoming filled with fish again after WW2 when you couldn't find a fish before the war and no one dared to run fish boats during that time ???
> 
> ...


Natural Cycles..

JAM


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

*dinner later*

what if said fisherman only has one or two times to fish for said fish each year? how does anyone know if thats his fill for the year? If he went fishing every weekend and kept that many then even I would consider that over kill. I give great praise to the captain for letting the gentleman keep what he thought was his keep. Every fisherman knows that for everyone he kept he had to release 2. dont hate a man for having a taste for some speck in the middle of summer.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

JAM said:


> Natural Cycles..
> 
> JAM


With my best pre Monday Night Football voice "Come on Man" !!

Howsabout Less pressure, exclusionary zones, regulations = better "cycles"

I do agree that there are cycles of breeding that are affected by weather patterns and other factors but there's no doubt that when the pressure is taken off any species it allows them to breed better. Not saying the regulations have to last forever but sometimes they without doubt help the overall picture.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Eighty Percent Less Commercial Fishing going on now in the US then 25 years ago, I guess by pressure you must be talking about Recs. You Can Not Manage Nature, Once you start you head down the slipery sloope on creating inbalances in the Natural Cycles, Ie: DogSharks (the 10 year moritorium on them) 

All You all due by pointing fingers at other Fishermen, plays right into the Catch Shares and NOAA, and DMF's mentality... Divide and Conquear, Once they are done with the Coms. and its getting near, they will Regulate all the fun out of fishing for recs. Its allready started.. One Grey One Drum 4 specks, its comming right at you and you can't even see it.. Mark my words, everything comes out in the wash.. 

Look at the Beach's, how many of you all said to me or others "THEY WILL NEVER CLOSE CAPE POINT" 

Well they did.. 

JAM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*uncdub13*

I can put you in touch with 2 Biologists, with a combined 100 years of experience, that Agree with me.. Whats you got???? 

Not 1 iota of my statement is a Falacy, its 100% FACT..

JAM


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

How dare that young man question you! Apparently mr. Dub13 doesn't come on here enough to see that you know everything. I just haven't figured out yet why NC hasn't fired everyone and just given you complete control over marine resources. Im with you, kill em all, that's why i keep my limit everytime, hell, i must have about 400 trout and 50 or 60 drum rotting in my backyard right now to help fertilize my tomatoes next year. I just can't think of a good reason to throw them back, after all the ones thrown back wish they were dead anyway, thats why they bit the hook. Preach on brother... Haha.... What a joke...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

DredRum

I far from know everything, but I listen to the likes of Capt Ernie Foster Albatross Fleet, and Big Bill Foster one of the leading Drum Bio's in the World. I get to listen to them and their logic on a weekley basis, and they make sense. They have served on the Marine Fishery boards, and have decades of information. Jokes on you I release most fish I catch unless they are goin on the table that night, or goin to friends. When you are restricted from fishing by limitations of catch or just out right access, get back to me on your stand. Because I might not know everything, but what I do know is there is an AGENDA to stop hunting and fishing in this country, and its happening right before our eyes..

PS Never said ever, that I was for a Free For All, but any organization that, Makes the Rules, Manages the Rules, and Enforces the Rules all under one Roof does not have checks and ballances in place...

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jam said:


> dredrum
> i might not know everything, but what i do know is there is an *agenda to stop hunting and fishing in this country, and its happening right before our eyes*..
> 
> Ps never said ever, that i was for a free for all, but any organization that, makes the rules, manages the rules, and enforces the rules all under one roof does not have checks and ballances in place...
> Jam


*absolutly correct*.......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"there is an AGENDA to stop hunting and fishing in this country, and its happening right before our eyes.."

Yup. Sadly it made its way into my neck of the woods.


----------

